# Falla en tv Sankey modelo CT-21N3A



## castro (Dic 19, 2009)

Bueno compañeros la falla es que el tv no enciende, revise la fuente y trabaja bien ,le das comando de power y la fuente le envia 112vdc al flay back, el tv usa un micro que ademas maneja el croma, oscilacion, video, pero este elemento esta en buen estado ya lo pude probar, ya revise el transisitor de salida horizontal pero tampoco es; pareciera que fuese una proteccion pero la verdad es que tengo poca informacion del tv.. ahi les dejo la inquietud por si alguien me puede colaborar.

saludos....


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

entre mas informacion mejor, tengo una duda curiosa, como probaste la microjungla? y hablando de esta no estaria mal que proporcionaras su matricula, y si tienes la informacion apropiada checa si tienes todos los voltajes adecuados, y si es que llega a los elementos importantes


----------



## castro (Dic 19, 2009)

Helminto;_ tengo una duda curiosa, como probaste la microjungla?_

el micro lo probe, gracias a que un compañero tiene un tv crowm que casualmente utiliza este mismo componente


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

y que me dices de lo demas?


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 19, 2009)

No tan solo debes medir el Volt.de Fte.,tambien debes comprobar: presencia de Vdc.en el Osc.Horiz., el o los voltajes .D.C previamente rectif.que provienen del Fly-Back y en caso de ausencias,sus resist.fusibles asoc.-


----------



## Francisco Espinoza (Dic 27, 2009)

Es probable que yà lo hayan reparado pero no està demàs tratar de colaborar en algo que considero primordial y bàsico. Debes tener excitaciòn de frecuencia horizontal en la base del transistor Driver Horizontal y de hecho el voltaje que alimenta su colector; de ser asì podemos seguir adelante hacia el HOT de lo contrario deberiamos detenernos en La Jungla y comprobar los voltajes de VCC horizontal, algùn diodo zener en corto, etc.Si al iniciar el Power, se mantine el +B en el flyback no descartar que el IC vertical estè en buenas condiciones de funcionamiento y que no se està protegiendo por esa causa. Suerte............


----------



## crosover (Mar 3, 2012)

hola tengo problemas con un sankey modelo CT-21N8A no enciende solo el led on off por donde debo empezar a buscar la falla


----------



## Francisco Espinoza (Mar 4, 2012)

Primero un enlace para que bajes el diagrama: http://www.4shared.com/office/wwE2c0E5/SANKEY_CT_21N8A.html
Segundo: Debes comparar cada uno de los voltajes que debe generar la fuente conmutada y que los 3,3, 5 y 8 voltios, alimenten el UOC.
Tercero: Asegurar que una vez dado la orden de encendido, aparezca por el pin 33 del UOC la frecuencia de barrido horizontal y como tal; excite el transistor drive horizontal para que en el camino, en conjunto con el HOT y el flyback, se pueda generar el alto voltaje que produce el rastro en el TRC.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 23, 2014)

hola a todos colegas de esta gran comunidad. en esta ocasión les pido una asesoría respecto a una falla que me ha dado lucha tremenda. se trata de un TV Sankey modelo CT-21N3A chassis PH03-070808 el cual no sintoniza ningún tipo de canal. Pensé que tenía que ser por la memoria EEPROM puesto que aparecía un anuncio en la pantalla que decía FACTORY el cual no me dejaba hacer ningún tipo de funciones en el televisor entonces procedí cambiar la memoria por otra y el problema desapareció. 
Coloqué una antena y puse la opción AIRE y empecé a auto-programar los canales pero no sintonizó ningún canal todo se ven en modo de lluvia como si no tuviera antena. 

Pensé que la falla era el sintonizador, comprobé los diferentes voltajes en él: 5V, 33V y están allí correctamente, 5V en el EEPROM y bien todo bien. 

Sospeché del sintonizador por lo cual lo reemplacé por otro igual el cual trabaja perfectamente en otro TV y siguió el mismo problema, es decir tampoco sintoniza canales por lo que descarté el sintonizador y el EEPROM, concluyendo que está en buen estado. 
Revisé el voltaje en los pines del sintonizador SCL y SDA y allí fue donde me llamó la atención algo: el voltaje que me debiera de dar en esa dos líneas es de aproximadamente 5V para cada uno y consigo un voltaje de 2V y 3V respectivamente, es decir no está bien los niveles en el SDA y SCL. Aislé el sintonizador y siguió el mismo problema, quité la memoria EEPROM y todavía permanece el "voltaje" caído en es esos dos pines provenientes del microjungla OM8370PS. ¿Puede que el micro esté dañado?? Gracias a todos por su ayuda y atención espero su valiosa colaboración. gracias


----------



## enrique gongar (Jun 26, 2014)

*moonwalker*:

En base a la información que proporcionas en tu consulta, prácticamente tu mismo realizaste el fatídico diagnóstico de gran probabilidad de falla en el Microjungla, pues debido a que ya reemplazaste el Tuner y la memoria EEPROM, la única alternativa que queda es atribuir falla al Microjungla, abajo una imagen de lo descrito:







Los valores de voltaje que encontraste en las líneas de las señales SDA y SCL, son verdaderos síntomas de muy probable defecto en el UOC ó Microjungla.

Solamente me resta añadir que puedas verificar si el voltaje de +5 Volts se encuentra correcto en uno los extremos de las R721 y R722 (cada una con valor de 3.3 KΩ según el diagrama que yo tengo), en caso de NO estar correcto ese voltaje de +5 Volts, convendría revisar que regulador lo está proporcionando, así mismo, verificar o cambiar los capacitores electrolíticos que estén filtrando esa línea de +5 Volts, una vez corroborada ésta información y de encontrarse correcto ese voltaje, lamentablemente a mi parecer tocaría el turno de reemplazar al Microjungla.

Espero que algo de éstos datos te pueda ser útil en alguna manera, ¡Suerte y Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 26, 2014)

ojo que si el tv estaba en factory ,puede que se allá des-configurado el bit del sintonizador(no se arregla con el cambio de eeprom ya que primero hay que grabarle los datos,ya que el tv queda por decirlo de alguna manera ''por default''),
de fabrica algunos tv usan dos modelos de sinto ,y se configura según el sinto puesto,
lo mismo pasa con el audio,hay dos configuraciones,una para sonido mono y la otra para sonido estereo.
ya me a pasado con el sintonizador y con el audio en varias tv 
voy a buscar el manual de este tv y si lo encuentro me fijo y les aviso


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 26, 2014)

gracias enrique y el rey julien,. en un momento sospeché primeramente del Sintonizador puesto que estaban los voltajes de 33v y 5 voltios con normalidad. Bajé el sintonizador y cuidadosamente lo resoldé y lo volví a montar y el problema siguió por lo que usé otro sintonizador que trabaja perfecto en otro TV y tampoco sintonizó los canales. El sintonizador original del TV sankey lo coloqué en el otro TV al cual le había extraído el otro sinto, y funcionó perfectamente. Por lo tanto el sintonizador queda completamente descartado. con la nueva memoria eprom que coloqué la palabra factory desapareció y puedo cambiar de canales normalmente, también subir o baja volumen pero cuando autoprogramo el TV con su respectiva antena y opcion AIRE, todos los canales con lluvia. Revisé las resistencias Pull up de 3.3k y están correctas, las de 100 ohmios y están bien. No es mucho lo que hay que revisar en esa parte de la circuitería. Enrique y rey julien, lo que me queda es probar la entrada de AV video y les comentaré los resultados.. Espero sus sugerencias y sus muy valiosas ayudas. Gracias colegas


----------



## sergiot (Jun 27, 2014)

La tensión que mencionas en las líneas de comunicación I2C, están medidas con tester u osciloscopio? si con el primero recuerda que son pulsos y nunca llegaras a medir 5V, si es con el segundo estas en un problemas.


----------



## enrique gongar (Jun 27, 2014)

Si logras obtener la medición de Vpp en las líneas de SDA y SCL con un osciloscopio, tendrás un argumento más contundente para sustituir o no el Microjungla.

De no contar con un osciloscopio o con alguno prestado, pienso que para simplificar la reparación tal vez te sea más fácil obtener un Microjungla que esté funcionando al 100% en otro Televisor, y hacer la misma prueba que realizaste con el Tuner, pues de esa manera ahora estás totalmente seguro que el Tuner NO tiene falla alguna.

A veces por situaciones de falta de equipo se dificultan las reparaciones, pero siempre existen alternativas que pueden ayudarnos a salir adelante con nuestro trabajo.

Desde Chicoloapan Estado de México, envío ¡Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 27, 2014)

hola gracias enrique y sergiot con su valiosa ayuda. Sergiot, medí el bus de informacion con un simple tester digital, ya que no tengo un osciloscopio.  sé que estas señales son de pulsos, simplemente me guio con el nivel de voltaje de 4.8v a 5 voltios que obtengo en el tester puesto que en todos los tv donde he probado la línea SCL y SDA siempre arrojan un valor similar en el tester digital y or eso me pareció extraño el valor que conseguí en estas líneas. Hoy probé un DVD  por la entrada de video, y funcionó correctamente con imagen y audio perfectos, sólo cabe decir que funciona es la entrada AV2 y no la AV1. otra cosa es que a mi criterio, la temperatura del integrado no es normal, me parece que se calienta más de lo debido puesto que dejo el dedo puesto por espacio de 5 segundos y se hace bastante tedioso al tacto, no sé si estoy siendo algo paranoico. Así como dices enrique, lo más efectivo es probar con un integrado similar  100% bueno para descartar de manera contundente  el microjungla. Gracias por su ayuda y espero sus sugerencias


----------



## enrique gongar (Jun 30, 2014)

Comúnmente ese tipo de integrados microjungla *OM8370PS* suele trabajar con cierta temperatura, pero NO al grado que te resulte difícil sostener el dedo sobre el circuito.

Bueno, eso solamente es un posible síntoma de que posiblemente se encuentre averiado el circuito integrado, y creo que es buena práctica sustituirlo por otro microjungla probado al 100% en otro Televisor  que esté funcionando, así lograrás determinar sin lugar a dudas si está bueno o no tu microjungla.

La investigación en base a pruebas de éste tipo, va haciendo más robusta la experiencia, y sin desdeñar los ejercicios técnicos que nos enseñan en la escuela, siempre obtendremos buenos dividendos de esas pruebas.

¡Suerte y Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 3, 2014)

gracias enrique por tus palabras y ayuda, bueno por ahora el cliente tiene el tv funcionando por medio de un demodulador y se ven perfectos los canales, cuando tenga el integrado micro entonces procederé a hacer la prueba.. gracias enrique


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 4, 2014)

Hola, antes de reemplazar el CI de jungla chequea mediante una punta logica si las señales SDL y SDA cambian de estado.  Si esto NO ocurre en los pines del sintonizador chequea en busca de pistas cortadas, que en muchas ocasiones se da ésta falla.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 6, 2014)

hola gudino gracias por tu ayuda... ¿Qué circuito probador de estados lógicos sencillos me recomendarías?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 6, 2014)

Bueno, para ésta aplicación prueba cualquiera, busca en la red, hay muchos ejemplos que utilizan compuertas, operacionales, etc.
También, algunos modelos de multímetros, incorporan ésta función.


----------



## crackvader (Jul 8, 2014)

hola amigo.
Solo es para hacer una pregunta.
Vivo en Panamá, republica de Panamá, y me parece curioso tu caso, porque en yo pense que solo en mi pais es que se vende este tipo de televisor. 
Si buscas en internet no se encuentra nada de estos equipos en otro pais que no sea el mio, asi que me resulta curioso saber que en otros paises hay de estos aparatos.
Yo deje de reparar hace un buen par de años, y ahora me dedico solo a las computadoras. 
Solo era para hacerte un comentario sobre esto de los televisores Sankey.
Saludos y suerte con tu televisor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2014)

sankey se vende en todos lados, muchas veces con otras marcas,pero el mismo chasis (chasis chinitos)


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 11, 2014)

Hola chicos.. crack, en mi pais y en colombia todavía exsiten una gran cantidad de televisores sankey, simply y olimpo que son casi idénticos.. y he reparado muchos, este tv fue el que me salió general.

En la mesa de mi taller tengo un simply también con el chassis PH03. No pude efectuar el cambio de integrado puesto que el cliente necesitaba con urgencia el tv. Me gusta reparar este tipo de tv sankey, olimpo, somply y pienso que daewoo también entra en esa misma línea o que dices tú julien,?


----------



## alejandro valero (Sep 3, 2015)

saludos tengo en el taller un sankey CT-21N3A chasis PH03 llego de una falla electrica con los 4 diodos dañados los cuales sustitui el asunto es que el tele esta loco sube y baja volumen solo no se ven los canales, yo le puse una eeprom de uno parecido y nuchos males se corrigieron pero ese que le puse no es exacto solicito si alguien tiene ese archivo e2p para grabar la memoria
gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2015)

alejandro valero dijo:


> saludos tengo en el taller un sankey CT-21N3A chasis PH03 llego de una falla electrica con los 4 diodos dañados los cuales sustitui el asunto es que el tele esta loco sube y baja volumen solo no se ven los canales, yo le puse una eeprom de uno parecido y nuchos males se corrigieron pero ese que le puse no es exacto solicito si alguien tiene ese archivo e2p para grabar la memoria
> gracias



reemplaza todos los botones ,el que cambia el canal,los de volumen etc,etc


----------



## alejandro valero (Sep 5, 2015)

si desconecte toda la tarjetilla y con el control hace lo mismo con su eeprom pero con la que es parecida no lo hace


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 5, 2015)

alejandro valero dijo:


> si desconecte toda la tarjetilla y con el control hace lo mismo con su eeprom pero con la que es parecida no lo hace




Una web muy padre que le puede ser de ayuda a futuro.

http://master-tv.com/proshivki/tv/Sankey-eeprom-memory-dump.html

Probo con el datas similar de YoReparo que anda por el todo poderoso "Google"

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## alejandro valero (Sep 5, 2015)

si probé con uno parecido y no le funciona el mute ni el menú aparte que el vertical queda como de 14" con el inconveniente que con ese que es para el chasis ph08 no me permite meterme en service si tuviera el dump de el o al menos los parámetros lo arreglaría por ejemplo estaba el sonido en estéreo y el es mono al corregir eso le llego el sonido


----------

